# Vos créations musicales sur iPad



## Dagui (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

je propose de créer une discussion à propos de vos divers créations sur iPad. J'ai recentré sur le thème de la musique parce que GarageBand vient de sortir, mais c'est peut-être envisageable de mettre d'autres type, comme les dessins (je pense à SketchBook, Brushes...)

Je pense que GarageBand du fait qu'elle est vraiment la première app pour créer *facilement* et *rapidement* quelque chose *d'écoutable* va faire fleurir sur YouTube et autres sites des artistes en herbe (et d'autre plus confirmés, je pense à Gorillaz qui a produit son dernier album sur iPad). 

Donc je vais commencer. Après avoir créer un petit morceau vite fait le soir de la disponibilité de GarageBand, j'en ai fait un deuxième plus abouti samedi soir. Que voilà.

Je mettrai certainement le premier morceau dans une meilleur qualité audio, mais je filmais en live avec mon iPhone, pendant que je mutais à la volée les pistes sur l'iPad. Et j'ai juste allégé le poids de la vidéo avec QuickTime ensuite.

Voilà, bonne écoute, et au plaisir de voir et entendre vos créations.

[aux modo] si des fois ce sujet existe déjà, ou n'est pas très bien placé, merci de me prévenir ou de le déplacer au bon endroit ^(^ [/aux modo]


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2011)

J'ai en effet déplacé ta discussion. Néanmoins, elle part d'une très bonne idée. 

Tes créations sont sympas en effet.


----------



## Dagui (13 Mars 2011)

Ok, merci.


----------



## arnowood (14 Mars 2011)

bon je vais rejoindre ton club assez rapidement


----------



## Dagui (15 Mars 2011)

Ha c'est cool.
Je viens de faire un tour sur le MySpace de ton groupe (je suppose que c'est le tiens) et c'est bien sympa. Par contre je trouve que le volume de la voix dans le clip "Quel Monde" aurait pu être poussé un peu plus. On a parfois du mal à comprendre/entendre ce qu'elle dit.

Et j'adore la bannière.


----------



## Dagui (19 Mars 2011)

Et voilà mon troisième petit morceau fait sur iPad avec GarageBand. J'ai finalisé le montage sur GarageBand Mac, pour pouvoir organiser les différentes séquences enregistrées sur iPad, et ajouter des fondus sonores.

Et pour la vidéo, encore une fois, j'ai filmé avec mon iPhone, et fait le petit montage ensuite directement dessus avec iMovie. Autant la version Mac je n'ai jamais réussi à m'y faire (pour le peu de montage que j'ai fait) mais je dois dire que pour des petits clips, la version iPhone est géniale !

Bonne écoute !


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mars 2011)

Dagui ton lien pour ton troisième morceau n'est pas bon


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Je pense que ça doit être ça le 3ème morceaux.

D'ailleurs les 3 sont sympa


----------



## Dagui (23 Mars 2011)

C'est exact. Merci de l'avoir corrigé. Et merci pour vos commentaires.
Hé hoooOOO, les gens ?! Il y en a d'autres qui font des créa sur iPad ? Sortez de derrière votre écran !


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2011)

J'en suis encore à essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement de ce Garage Band


----------



## Dagui (27 Mars 2011)

As-tu déjà utilisé la version Mac avant ? Parce que c'est exactement le même principe, et même en plus simple. 

Par défaut, il créé un morceau de 8 mesures, qui tourne ensuite en boucle. Mais on peut augmenter ce nombre. En fait à la fin on se retrouve pas forcément avec un "vrai" morceau, mais plutôt avec une boucle ou sample. Ce que je fais ensuite, c'est que j'enregistre ce "morceau" avec u micro via mon iPhone, et je mute, met en solo certaines pistes (on peut le faire en live). Du coup je me retrouve avec un "rush" assez long, beaucoup plus long que le morceau final. Je le récupère dans iTunes.

Et là je le finalise dans GarageBand sur mon Mac. Basiquement, je coupe et déplace les parties qui m'intéressent. Je travaille ces transitions, pour qu'on n'entende aucune coupure, travaille le volume, un peu de fade in/out sur le volume de certain passages et voilà !

Tu dois pouvoir trouver des vidéos de démos d'utilisation de GarageBand iPad sur Youtube.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2011)

Sur Mac, je suis toujours parti de fichiers audio que je possédais. Du coup, je les mixais et les découpaient comme bon me semblait. Là, je ne peux partir de fichier audio externe malheureusement (ou je ne n'ai pas compris comment)

Sinon, j'utilise beaucoup la fonction magic GarageBand. Mais elle ne semble pas être là.

Dison également que je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps pour m'y pencher malheureusement


----------



## comic0 (7 Avril 2011)

Aller j'en profite pour faire mon premier post sur les forums 

Voici ma compo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KxX0WwEI2s


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, bon j'ai pas encore d'ipad2 car je viens d'avoir un macbookpro donc plus de sous bref  mais j'ai vu que le logiciel garage band donne tout son sens sur l'ipad2 et du coup j'ai trainé un peu sur le net où fleurissent les premiers morceaux fait avec cette tablette dont en voici un


----------



## Dagui (13 Avril 2011)

Sympa le morceau, c'est cool de voir ce que chacun fait avec l'iPad et GarageBand.

D'ailleurs je vous conseil de voir et écouter ce que fait RnL musical, c'est assez bluffant.
Par exemple un petit remix de The Real Slim Shady, d'Eminem (je ne saurai pas qualifier le style, mais en tout cas ce n'est plus du rap ^(^). J'aime bien ce côté déconstruit dans leur musique.

Sinon, j'ai mis en ligne un petit teaser de mon futur morceau "zEscape". Avec un petit montage vidéo d'une scène d'un film bien connu par chez nous. Je vous laisse le découvrir.

La version finale sera bientôt en ligne...


----------

